# DND 2018



## Nesop2489 (9 Mar 2011)

Does anybody know what a DND 2018 is, as to do with some medical, does anybody have a copy?


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Mar 2011)

You must mean a CF 2018 as a DND 2018 is a file folder - Secret (Special Material), according to the Defence Forms Catalogue.  A CF 2018 is the CF H Svcs Gp Employment Limitations for Return to Work Worksheet, basically the "chit" which states what one can and cannot do.

You can find it by using the search function here:  http://imgapp.mil.ca/DFC2/ (possibly DWAN only).


----------

